# Show me your sputnik.



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I think I am going to build sputnik traps for my new loft. Looking for some ideas or inspiration. 

Show me your sputniks.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

I finally incorporated it into a portable convertable trap with settling cage on top. It is a self teaching trap. I feed the birds in it every day and they have learned to go throught the two 4" openings easily. Do a search for Sputnic and you will see a rendering of a cat resistent version made of wood.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I wouldn't do a sputnik, I notice that the birds don't trap in as easy as just walking through bobs, they don't like jumping down.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

What is the idea behind Sputnik traps(?), I ask, feeling stupid.


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

The birds don't hesitate as much as going through bobs. It also provides a small outdoor aviary. My wire version is more inspired rather than a strict version of one. Mine is sideways. Real Sputnik often open directly into the lift. The birds are dropping through the trap right into the loft.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for responding!


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

For me, my birds liked the drop trap better than the bob.


----------



## GaryWCo (Apr 19, 2011)

*Here is my HABRU Sputnik*

Here is mine. I puchased it from Holland. It is specifically designed to accomodate a two (2) field Unikon antenna under the landing board. Not shown...under the wire bottom is a slide out board for settling young birds.

They make all models with all sorts of different accessories. If you want a brochure, send my your name and address and I'll drop it in the mail.

Gary Walker, Denver


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

You can see how open it is. The birds must show very little hesitency to go through the openings into the loft.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I built a version which is 12 feet long and the bottom is 3'6. Its divided into two sections with a shared loft entrance. Works pretty well and makes a decent avairy and settleing area. Has a drop trap on each end pretty much like the commercial sputniks. I've got the loft entrance rigged with a cord and pulley system so I can let birds in and out from outside the loft.


----------

